# how old is too old for a tank?



## rnsheehan21 (Mar 6, 2011)

Recently acquired a 55gal from a friend and just discovered the tag on the ALL- GLASS aquarium to be made in 1993. Currently working on resealing the tank. My question is it even worth it to try and reseal it or should i just go get a new tank? How old is too old for aquariums? There are minor scratches from gravel but no cracks.

My oldest tank currently set up is 12 years old 29gal and I have had no problems with leaks around stock seal and no cracks in the glass.


----------



## DKRST (Jan 11, 2011)

If you are happy with the physical appearance of the glass and any frame on the tank, then a reseal should last pretty much indefinitely!

I just had a 20-year old 29 gallon tank bottom seam fail on me, but that tank had never been resealed and was stored in a workshop for 17 years (moved about 6-8 times across country). I'm planning to reseal it and set it up again!


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

As long as you reseal them whenever possible, tank glass should last indefinately.

A simple test is to touch the silicone... If it's hard as a rock, then it needs a reseal. If it's soft, then its fine.


----------



## rnsheehan21 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I see metal frame tanks around still. Same with slate bottom. Many people pay more for these at auction then they do modern tanks. Even if they are busted you will find someone happy to buy and fix it.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Just re-sealed corners of 55 gal tank made in 1995. Has been setting on patio filled with water for three day's now ,no leaks.
Just be sure to use proper Silicone. You don't want silicone with mildew inhibitor's such as those used in shower, tub applications.;-)


----------



## rnsheehan21 (Mar 6, 2011)

1077 said:


> Just re-sealed corners of 55 gal tank made in 1995. Has been setting on patio filled with water for three day's now ,no leaks.
> Just be sure to use proper Silicone. You don't want silicone with mildew inhibitor's such as those used in shower, tub applications.;-)


How many oz. of silicone did you use to reseal your 55?


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

Yer too old to get tanked if you can't find yer way home!
Yer too old to get tanked when you forget a question part way through the answer?
What was the question?

There's no such thing as too old. If you reseal it properly, it will likely last longer than we will.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

rnsheehan21 said:


> How many oz. of silicone did you use to reseal your 55?


 About a tube and a half of ten ounce tubes suitable for caulking gun application.


----------

